# revdep-rebuild und /usr/lib/libGL.la

## hitachi

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

```
revdep-rebuild -iv -- --ask
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Checking reverse dependencies
> 
>  * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update
> ...

 

Die Lib gehört doch zu opengl, oder? Das hat etwas mit Computergrofik zu tun. Auf jeden Fall ist das auf meinem Server und der hat keinen Monitor und kein X.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben. Kann ich die Datei löschen, oder werde ich dann Probleme bekommen?

Danke für die Antworten.

----------

## ScytheMan

gehört zu eselect-opengl

führ mal 

lafilefixer --justfixit 

solltest du das noch nicht installiert haben: emerge lafilefixer

----------

## mv

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Kann ich die Datei löschen, oder werde ich dann Probleme bekommen?

 

Lösch die Datei. Die hat vermutlich irgendeine alte Version von eselect-opengl mal erzeugt; überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

----------

## hitachi

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> führ mal 
> 
> lafilefixer --justfixit 

 

Das hat das Problem nicht behoben. Ich habe es jetzt einfach mal gelöscht. Mal schauen was passiert.

----------

## ScytheMan

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_3fea6303ab4056b7fb24ae1ad1c5d7a1.xml

in dem thread wurde das problem glaub ich diskutiert.

hast du eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 installiert?

----------

## hitachi

Nein, habe ich nicht.

----------

